# Help, I'm having trouble cleaning my muffin pans.



## bakergurl6 (Feb 8, 2003)

Can anyone help me, I love to bake muffins; but hate cleaning the pans, especially since of my pans aren't non-stick?
I tried using dawn; and soaking them, and even Vim; but still I'm not satisified that they are as clean as they should be.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I soak, soak, soak! Also, I use pan spray not only in the little cups but on the surrounding areas as well to prevent the stickage. Good luck! Have you considerd the new fiberglass/silicon based 'rubbery' cookware? Fairly inexpensive and durable... and very popular these days.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I just got some at Tuesday Morning- someone here put me on to them. I haven't had a chance to use them yet, but I'm looking forward to it. I also have 2 nine-inch cake pans to try out.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You'll love these pan Mezz, they are great and so easy to clean.


If you don't have these new pan Baker, why don't you use paper liners, your muffin pans would stay clean....


----------



## bakergurl6 (Feb 8, 2003)

I did buy one of those flexible bake pans last year; but unfortunately never got a chance to try it out, I left it at my boyfriends, then shortly after broke up with him.
I end up leaving valueable items behind, after a break up; and I'm afriad it happened again, although I do plan to get more as soon as I can.
I do put paper baking cups in the pans; but I still end up needing to wash the pan, especially if using a metal pan, not a non-stick pan.:blush: 
Thank you again from all those that have thrown their two cents forth so to speak, I value any advice I receive.


----------



## peonygrape (May 1, 2003)

I'll offer a different approach. But please keep an open mind.

I rarely ever wash my muffin pans (I have 4). They are not non-stick. They are mini-muffin tins (24 per tin). And I don't use paper liners. I simply wipe with a dry towel after usage. Prior to filling, I spray and flour the pans. I tap out the excess flour pretty violently by tapping quite hard on the cutting board with a sheet of paper to catch the excess for easier clean up. I think the pans are made of aluminum. They stay shiny and don't darken. The only time my muffin pans see water is when I really feel too lazy to wipe within a few hours of taking the muffins out. And then the residue dries on.

I treat my madeleine pans the same way. The last time they saw water was when I washed them the first time before using. Both the madeleine and muffin pans get easier to clean each time.

BTW I hate those flexipans for cooking. The breads never brown. But some one told me that if I put the flexipan on a perforated sheet pan rather than a solid one, then the products will brown. Haven't tried it. But I will tell you that I love using the flexipans for freezing things. They flip right out when frozen and have the most smooth and shiny (actually the shininess is a little weird looking) surface to boot. No more dipping metal molds into hot water and flipping over on a plate all the while uttering prayers for a successful turnout.


----------



## penjenta (Apr 9, 2013)

thank you! I kept an open mind and that was an awesome plan. If i want to rinse after i still can but that really helped


----------

